# Windy Weather Options



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a fun day! Ida is a great - quick splash for fishing. If you are chucking livies you'll crush the fish. 

Landed my PB bass on fly on the north canals a few weeks back. Not being an avid fly chucker it's not a world breaking effort but 4lbs on a white and green clouser. Plenty of big peas in the canals to the south. Still need to pop my sunshine bass cherry in the main lake.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Great report


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Ain't nothing wrong with that report. I've been doing a lot of bass fishing lately too with all these fronts we've been having. It's good to mix it up sometimes. Thanks for the report, Stoots!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Dave, did you work that fly rod? Nice report!


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the post. Been planning to do this same trip


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Loogie said:


> Dave, did you work that fly rod? Nice report!


Not in that wind!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What I've been learning to do is work the canals on each side of Alligator Alley when we're blown out down at Flamingo... for those same peacocks and others... Here's a pic of a young man with his first mudfish? Weighed in at 8lbs on a light rod using a small leadhead with a plastic tail...








His Dad managed a few peacocks on flies as well - on a day when the wind was honking (canals provide a bit of shelter on windy days provided the wind isn't blowing directly up or down the canals you're in...).


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great fallback option. Thanks for the report.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice..need to check a peacock of my list....Love that Kingfisher hat, where did you pick that up at?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

WatermanGB said:


> Nice..need to check a peacock of my list....Love that Kingfisher hat, where did you pick that up at?


St. John's Riverkeeper


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Awesome..great cause to support!!Thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The night scene also provides some opportunities when the weather is far from perfect (depending on the wind direction...). Last night we were up in Jupiter for some docklight action... 
Kind of slow - but here's our best snook.... right at 28" and carefully released.








"Be a hero.... .take a kid fishng"


----------



## gestes11 (10 mo ago)

Way to switch it up and go find some different fish


----------

